# Replacement Kindle Question



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

In case you haven't read my previous post, I am receiving a replacement kindle in the mail tomorrow! I am wondering, do I need to deregister my kindle and then register the new one?

Today I am going to write down all the samples that I have and make sure that my books are saved on my memory card. Is there anything else I need to do? I am sad to be mailing PJ back, but excited to be having a PJ in FULL working order!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think amazon will probably do it for you.  If not, you can always do it when you get your new Kindle.  (I wouldn't de-register the current one before getting the new one.)

Glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

When I received my replacement, it was not already downloaded with my Amazon library.  I had to register it and deregister the old one.  I was confused about the order in which I should do that, so I called the nice CS people and they walked me through it and even did some of the downloading for me.  I can't remember the order even now...duh! Anyway,  good luck with your replacement.  Mine has been great and looked new when I got it.  I was sad to see my old one go, but not that sad.  Also, I kept my old original cover because the new one wasn't as good.  Sending the old one back was a breeze.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> Sending the old one back was a breeze.


Do you pay for the shipping when sending it back to Amazon?


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

No.  I printed out a shipping label for UPS I think.  The new one either came with it, or they sent me a link by email, can't exactly remember.  I put the old one, in it's original box, in the same shipping box that my new one came in and took it to my neighborhood UPS package store.  No problem! 

The only hitch was, about 1 month later, I received an email from Amazon that said they hadn't received it yet...Panic!  I called up the nice CS people once again, and they cleared it all up in a flash.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

No, I didn't pay for shipping to return it. Once I got off the phone with CS I had an email waiting with instructions on returning it and a link to print out a UPS tag. All I had to do was bring it to UPS and just drop it off. It took me about a second to do! 

Now, the only thing I AM waiting on is the refund on shipping. In my email it said that they charged me for shipping then refunded me for shipping. However since they took it out of my gift card, I haven't figured out where the refund went yet!


----------



## chippy (Dec 21, 2008)

I also rec'd the e-mail telling me that they hadn't rec'd my original (defective)  kindle. I also called CS and was told, yes, they had rec'd it and that e-mail was an error, not to worry. Well, just about 1 1/2 months later, I rec'd an e-mail telling me that because I had not returned the original  kindle, my credit card had been charged 361 dollars!! So once again, I spoke to CS, went through 3 different people and was told my credit card had been credited for the 361dollars. I will be checking with my credit card company  to make sure that really did happen.....


----------

